# Gambit RDA from Kudzu Mods



## Rob Fisher

Yet another High End RDA arrived and I finally got around to setting it up. It comes with two caps and I have tried both but not sure I can tell the difference... personally I prefer the looks of the one that isn't rounded like the Nipple RDA.

It comes with a BF pin which I installed and put the Gambit on my Arkon... you have to be really gentle with squonking because the juice will come out of the air flow slots if you are not very careful... so have some bog roll standing by until you have got your squonking pressure right.

The flavour is just marvellous... the Gambit will stay in rotation... I must just learn not to over squonk which is a real first world issue I'm always faced with.

This may end up being my favorite BF RDA for my Squonkers... time will tell!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

I found a solution to my first world over squonking problem. Block the airflow with two fingers and then squonk! Boom! Sorted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Creative 2


----------



## RayDeny

Damn you customs!!! im itching to have a play with the Gambit but Customs are not playing with

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ash

Rob Fisher said:


> Yet another High End RDA arrived and I finally got around to setting it up. It comes with two caps and I have tried both but not sure I can tell the difference... personally I prefer the looks of the one that isn't rounded like the Nipple RDA.
> 
> It comes with a BF pin which I installed and put the Gambit on my Arkon... you have to be really gentle with squonking because the juice will come out of the air flow slots if you are not very careful... so have some bog roll standing by until you have got your squonking pressure right.
> 
> The flavour is just marvellous... the Gambit will stay in rotation... I must just learn not to over squonk which is a real first world issue I'm always faced with.
> 
> This may end up being my favorite BF RDA for my Squonkers... time will tell!
> View attachment 103832
> View attachment 103833
> View attachment 103834
> View attachment 103835
> View attachment 103836
> View attachment 103837



Looks good there. How is this compared to Armor or Hadaly? Do u have a pic of Deck?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Ash said:


> Looks good there. How is this compared to Armor or Hadaly? Do u have a pic of Deck?



@Ash I think it may be the best of the 3. But I'm not the best judge of RDA's because I am much more of an RTA fan and still believe in my heart of hearts my Skyline, Reaper and Vapor Giant beat my RDA's for flavour... or let me put it this way before anyone lights a bonfire... I prefer my RTA's to my RDA's.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RayDeny

Currently have a fused 25mm dia Clapton 28g/38g full Ni running at 0.33 ohm. I've set the coil a bit high and as it stands this is on par flavor wise with the Flave. Think with some coil fiddling this will be one winner of a RDA.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## eviltoy

Im loving mine more than the hadaly or armor


----------



## Cobrali

eviltoy said:


> Im loving mine more than the hadaly or armor



Same here..been laid off sick for the last 3 days..tomorrow I will be back in the office and I can get my Molly and then it will have my gambit on top!


----------



## Christos

Waiting for my squonkers to arrive...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

